# SD card vs USB flash drive - which is best?



## cheddarpaul (May 30, 2006)

Hi everyone - first post here so pls be gentle!

I want to purchase some kind of removable media to hold about 1gb of kiddies stories which I will then play in my car through a fm transmitter. The transmitter will take either USB flash drive or a SD card and then play it through the radio.

My question is, which would be better for me to buy for this purpose? Both cost about £15 from ebuyer so price isnt an issue... I just want to be able to plug it into the transmitter and then listen to the stories (or rather the kids will do the listening whilest I do the driving).

Thanks in advance for your answers

P


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

Personally, I would choose the USB drive because just about every computer has USB ports and will be more versatile.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I would think about arguing the issue toward the SD card. Many other MP3 players, and nearly every other kind of device has an SD slot, and if it takes the USB card only, readers are available very inexpensively and they tend to "look like" a USB drive in that associted device. However, with kids present, the SD card may be a little more of a choking hazard. If you know you won't have, say, an iPod for the kids, then the USB drive is not a bad choice, but if you do have, or plan to get a digital camera, an iPod, or something to that effect (essentialy, another device that takes an SD card), then the SD card wins hands down. :sayyes:

Also, if you check my thread asking how the read/write switch of an SD card actually works, you'll find me mentioning that the SD card is freakin' tough. I dare you to throw that USB drive outside for a month and let rain and sun beat down on it! :tongue: The one I found that has been subjected to that survived without a problem, short of the read/write switch degrading to the point it broke off.


----------

